# Bsd



## phelibre (7 Février 2008)

Hi,

j'aimerai savoir d'après vous quelle est a distribution BSD la plus proche de OsX au niveau fonctionnement noyau configuration, installation soft (port) etc ..
NetBSD, FreeBSD ?

http://phelibre.free.fr/ressources.html


----------



## ntx (7 Février 2008)

FreeBSD vu que la noyau de Mac OSX est construit à partir de FreeBSD 5 et de Mach 3.0.  Donc tu as déjà FreeBSD sur ton Mac


----------



## phelibre (7 Février 2008)

Oui mais une freeSBIE sur un vieux laptop IBM 
Le noyau March ( micro kernel) fait tourner lui l'interface avec le matériel ?


----------



## daffyb (8 Février 2008)

Tu installes Darwin


----------



## ntx (8 Février 2008)

daffyb a dit:


> Tu installes Darwin


+1  

Sinon pour répondre à la question de départ : je dirais FreeBSD 5


----------



## tatouille (12 Février 2008)

phelibre a dit:


> Hi,
> 
> j'aimerai savoir d'après vous quelle est a distribution BSD la plus proche de OsX au niveau fonctionnement noyau configuration, installation soft (port) etc ..
> NetBSD, FreeBSD ?
> ...



aucune vraiment, xnu a une interface compatible avec freebsd mais le fonctionnement intrasec du noyeau est totalement different un autre univers, le bridge osfmk / bsd c est ce qu on appel les kpi

il y a trois api majeur dans xnu

osfmk
iokit
kpi/freebsd (5 avec quelques inclusions 6 et des choses remanies qui n existent pas ds fb et beaucoup d apis freebsd supprimees) le bridge freebsd est essentiellement userspace ce qui permet d avoir une compatibilite assez forte niveau soft unix, mais encore cela depend des softs si tu manipules des devices par exemple il y a une incompatibilite forte

et a noter xnu n'utilise pas mach comme un micro kernel, c est un kernel realtime hybride


----------



## SuperCed (12 Février 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> aucune vraiment, xnu a une interface compatible avec freebsd mais le fonctionnement intrasec du noyeau est totalement different un autre univers, le bridge osfmk / bsd c est ce qu on appel les kpi
> 
> il y a trois api majeur dans xnu
> 
> ...



Ca a changé tant que ça depuis Tiger? C'est quoi un kerlen realtime hybride.
Ca m'intéresse tout ça.
Quels ont été les changements majeurs quand XNU a été adopté?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Je ne m'y connais pas vraiment mais je crois que c'est depuis le début que OSX a un noyau XNU.


----------



## tatouille (12 Février 2008)

L'environnement BSD gère les utilisateurs et les permissions

ce qui est totalement faux, le system d authentification est gere par le framework security, et il existe un pont/interface entre celui-ci et la gestion "a la unix"

c est marrant toutes les conneries qu on peut lire, le reste est vaguement bon


----------



## clampin (28 Février 2008)

A propos de BSD... freeBSD 7.0 est sortie officiellement aujourd'hui.....


----------

